# Poultry Auctions?



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone have any good/bad stories about these? I'm thinking about going to one on Saturday. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fargolady (Oct 18, 2012)

We love going to auctions took my kids yesterday for the first time they had a great time. We came home with some great deals too. 
Go have fun you will see lots of interesting poultry and people!!!


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I went to one a couple weeks ago and was a bit upset on the condition of the chickens. I didn't buy any, but if I were in the market I don't think it's a bad idea.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't know that I'd ever consider buying chickens at auction unless they were from a reputable, well known breeder. 

From what I've read in other forums, there are too many cons to the purchase to make it wise. Sick chickens, those hatching from poor stock simply to make money, aggressive roosters they are trying to "rehome", hens too old to lay but they don't want to kill so they are trying to "rehome" via the auction, hens past laying~ period~ that a farmer is wanting to unload, etc.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven't bought any chickens in that manner. But, I think you would want to _Quarantine _them for about a month before integrating any into your flock. ( just considering.....)

-ReTIRED-


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

Like other animal auctions, there is usually a reason the animals and birds are sent to auction.
Every once in a while you will see somebody that just has too many birds and they will send them to an auction. Most auction birds are those bought up by chicken peddlers who travel around the area buying and selling. The longer they have to keep the bird until the auction exposes the bird to many different diseases more than normal.
Auctions should be at the bottom of the list when you are looking for birds.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Amen! They might be entertaining but from the stories I've heard about the condition of some of the birds, the enjoyment factor would quickly bottom out as I would be too dismayed to be entertained by the event.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm glad I asked! How do these things work? Do you get to talk to the owner? Do you get to closely examine the chicken before bidding?


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> I'm glad I asked! How do these things work? Do you get to talk to the owner? Do you get to closely examine the chicken before bidding?


 More than likely you wont even know who's selling them. In most cases the auctioneer doesn't even know. The people who hand oyt numbers etc. They would know but I'm not sure if they would tell you? And even if they did give you a name how would you find them? As far as checking the birds out. Before bidding at the auctions I've been to you just have to go a little early and you can walk through and look into boxes crates whatever the animals in but it was always a rule not to open any containers so you couldn't really pick them up and check them out. I do like going to auctions and will sometimes even sell an extra rooster or 2 ( not mean ones though. I always get stuck keeping those bc my kids will claim them as their favs. Luckily the only " mean" rooster we have ecountered is a little OEGB. He acts tough but once you snatch him up and hold him he's fine) anyways. I prefer to buy from breeders. That way I no what I'm getting I can see their exsisting flock etc. If you were to buy at auction I would watch for chicks and keep them quarantined for a good while. But that's just me.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I have decided not to go to an auction. Thanks everyone.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> I have decided not to go to an auction. Thanks everyone.


I have herd it's a great place for getting horses! Not sure though you could always go and check it out you don't even have to buy anything good to know whats out there!


----------

